# [User-Review] Speedlink Xeox (Xbox 360 Style Gamepad)



## GxGamer (3. August 2010)

User-Review des Speedlink Xeox
(auch unter dem Namen "360 Style Gamepad" geführt)
*Einführung*

Mit dem Xeox bietet Speedlink ein günstiges Gamepad für den PC an, welches im Stil des Xbox 360 Gamepads gehalten ist.
 Sämtliche Tasten, sowie die Form erinnern an das Original.
*Erster Eindruck*

Das Gamepad kommt in einem stabilen Karton und befindet sich gepolstert in einer Tüte.
 Neben dem Gamepad befinden sich noch eine Treiber-CD sowie eine Anleitung im Karton.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...nk-xeox-review-3240-picture51328-dsci0321.jpg

Das Gamepad macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Es ist sehr griffig und durch die Silikonbeschichtung sehr rutschsicher.
 Alle Tasten lassen sich sehr gut erreichen und haben einen knackigen Druckpunkt. Das D-Pad ist nicht wackelig, sondern sitzt fest.
Die Analogsticks haben einen gesunden Widerstand, sind nicht wackelig und geben gutes Feedback über ihre Betätigung.
*Eigenschaften & Impresionen*


Force Feedback
gummierte Oberfläche
2 Analogsticks
digitales Steuerkreuz
8 Tasten, 2 Slider
Turbomode
Modusauswahltaste
USB-Anschluss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Installation*

Die Installation ist simpel, Gamepad anschliessen - CD einlegen -
im Menü auf Driver drücken und schon ist es einsatzbereit.
*Der Test*

Im Test zeigt das Gamepad eine gute Figur.
Die Analogsticks, die Slider und auch die Tasten reagieren sehr präzise und exakt auf die Eingaben.
 Auch das Force Feedback überzeugt, es rummst bei Kollisionen sehr ordentlich, ohne bei der normalen Fahrt zu stark zu vibrieren.
 Auch nach Stunden liegt es noch angenehm in der Hand, ohne die Hände zu ermüden oder Schmerzen zu verursachen.
 Sehr positiv sind mir die Griffmulden an der Unterseite des Gamepads aufgefallen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele mit denen getestet wurde:

LevelR
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Need for Speed Carbon
Prince of Persia Sands of Time
Prince of Persia The Two Thrones
Tomb Raider Legend
X-Blades

Diejenigen, die kein Lenkrad mit Gaspedalen haben, werden durch die Slider sicherlich Vorteile in Rennspielen haben,
da sich Gas und Bremskraft wesentlich präziser umsetzen lassen.
Leider erkennt eine geringe Anzahl Spiele die Slider nicht und reagieren entsprechend nicht auf deren Betätigung.
In diesem Test waren das Tomb Raider Legend und X-Blades. 
Dazu sei aber gesagt, dass X-Blades offiziell nur mit den Originalen Xbox 360 Controller kompatibel ist.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...nk-xeox-review-3240-picture51336-dsci0333.jpg

Es kam aber auch zu einem Problem. Mitten im Spiel schaltete sich das Gamepad gerne mal aus und das kuriose dabei: Auch der Spielesound wurde dabei deaktiviert. Wenn man das Gamepad vom PC abzog, war der Sound sofort wieder da. Der Support war dabei sehr freundlich und bemüht zu helfen, aber nachdem keine Lösung gefunden wurde, musste ich ein neues anfordern.

Das neue ist nun da und auch dieses hat sich nach 30 Minuten im Spiel abgeschaltet. Also habe ich einen anderen Treiber heruntergeladen. 
Es sind dort 2 Gamepads aufgeführt, welche identisch aussehen und sogar eine ähnliche Produktbeschreibung haben:
 SL-6555-SBK-A  
SL-6555-SBK

Nachdem ich mit dem -A- Treiber Probleme hatte, habe ich die  Version ohne -A- einmal ausprobiert und mit diesem trat das Problem bisher nicht wieder auf, scheinbar gibt es bei dem mitgelieferten Treiber ein Problem oder eine Inkompatibilität mit meinem System. Der Hersteller wird darüber informiert und ich werde mich um eine Lösung/Aufklärung bemühen.
*Fazit*

Das Speedlink Xeox hat es geschafft mich trotz meiner kleinen Problemchen damit voll zu überzeugen.
 Sehr gute Ergonomie sowie Bedienungskomfort, gepaart mit gutem Force Feedback und einem günstigen Preis.
Wer noch auf der Suche nach einem Gamepad ist, sollte dieses Modell näher ins Auge fassen.
Es ist übrigens auch der PCGH Spartipp aus der Ausgabe 04/2009.

Speedlink Xeox im Preisvergleich​


----------



## Klutten (4. August 2010)

Feiner kleiner Test. 

Schön wäre noch, wenn du einen Link zum PCGH-Preisvergleich oben einfügen könntest, damit man nicht selbst auf die Suche gehen muss.


----------



## GxGamer (7. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für das viele Feedback 
Mal ein kleines Update, der Fehler ist bei beiden Treibern aufgetreten.
Habe nun ein neu aufgesetztes System, werds jetzt nochmal durchtesten sobald alle Spiele installiert sind.


----------



## Eldarus (13. Juli 2012)

ist es windows 7 kompatibel, weisst du das?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2012)

Es geht nix über den XBox 360 Controller für PC (Microsoft), der Rest ist einfach Müll!
Gut ein bisschen scharf ausgedrückt aber dennoch trifft es die Wirklichkeit!


----------



## GxGamer (16. Juli 2012)

Eldarus schrieb:


> ist es windows 7 kompatibel, weisst du das?


 
Jo läuft auch unter Windows 7, zumindest bei mir.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Es geht nix über den XBox 360 Controller für PC (Microsoft), der Rest ist einfach Müll!
> Gut ein bisschen scharf ausgedrückt aber dennoch trifft es die Wirklichkeit!



Nur weil man ein anderes Produkt besser findet ist das noch lange kein Müll.
Das Speedlink hat wesentlich besser verarbeitete Analogsticks, die nicht mindestens 25% Todeszone brauchen. Der Originalcontroller ist nur so beliebt (benutze ihn ja selber auch) weil er mit fast jedem neuen Spiel automatisch kompatibel und somit WEIT bequemer ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2012)

Gut zugegeben mir fehlt der direkte Vergleich, da ich den Speedlink nicht kenne. Ich finde aber die Analogsticks vom Original super und kann keine Qualitätsprobleme feststellen. 
Hatte im lauf der Jahre schon so einige Gamepads darunter auch welche von Speedlink aber keine konnte dem Microsoft das Wasser reichen.
Darunter fällt natürlich auch die von dir angesprochene geniale Unterstützung von so gut wie allen Spielen!
An stöpseln und los zocken, das ist eins de wenigen Produkte die das Prädikat "plug and play" wirklich verdient hat!


----------

